# Baby border collie has landed!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She's really great. Ridiculously sweet and fun. Already showing some stalking and eye which is really neat to see. Cool how early that stuff shows up. Tugs like a champ. And did I mention ridiculously sweet and adorable?

I trekked across 6 states (1800 miles) to get her and she was a gem on the trip. She is SUCH a good puppy. So much sweeter and more adaptable than Mia was. We'll see if that stays. 

I also got to meet some relatives who were awesome. I think she'll be just what I wanted. 










1st night



































Flickr


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

The BEST christmas for you, I imagine!

Congratulations 10fold! This has been a long time coming for you and this pup is lucky to be in your family. I hope you share plenty of updates on DF!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats! You guys are going to have all the fun!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

SHe is so fabulous. Gah I can't get over how sweet and well behaved she's been! 

She's really cool and I'm kind of impatient to see how she grows up. I've been surprised how stalky she is as such a young baby especially from mostly show lines. She acts very baby one second and next second is full blown border collie. 

Mia hates her. Hank has mixed feelings. Half the time loves her and half the time hates her. Summer is oblivious to the whole thing. 

All five in the litter went to sport homes and I can't wait to see what they do as they get older! 

She's a little piranha and so ballsy in some ways, soft in others. She will snark back at Hank if he gets too snarky (!) so watching that. She's very observant and always sitting around trying to figure things out. Always cocking her head dramatically from side to side. She was the thinker of the litter and I can see it for sure.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

So neat to hear!!! Brae was the "thinker" of his litter too. She is gonna keep you on your toes!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She's soooo cute, guys.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/EKkNQm]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/21xo1Sx]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/22QjjnY]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/21Nh3Rd]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/21xo7vX]


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats!! She is adorable. It's going to be so much fun to follow along with you as she grows up.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Border Collie puppies are so darn freaking cute!!! She is adorable and I hope she is everything you hoped for! You needed this BC experience. Haha. I love her one blue eye. 

Ember showed stalking early on as well. I want to say she was about 3 months though. One night she was normal (for a BC anyway..) and the next she was obsessed with ball and pinning herself to the ground in a herding "lie down" fashion. It's really kinda fun to watch the natural instincts come out and it really changed my views on nature/nurture. There's no other weird roller coaster like owning a BC.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah she flops and pancakes and stalks and eyes just every now and then. I have to laugh when people say there's no such thing as breed traits. She started doing this on day 2 of me having her. She's 9 weeks old today. 



I'm so anxious to see her grow up though I know I should enjoy the cuddly potato stage while it lasts. She's teeeeeeny too. Only 5.5 lbs at 8 weeks. Haven't weighed her since. But soooo small. Maybe she'll end up jumping 16". . One can dream


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Molly was doing the couch and eye things super early, too - like almost from the day she came home. It faded out in casual play somewhere around 6-8 months old - came back hardcore as she matured though, more appropriately directed (mostly - livestock gets it, but so does the lure in coursing). But I spent a lot of time interrupting and redirecting her to keep her off dogs/cats who were completely and justifiably unnerved by it, as well as just her seeming to gain more intent with it. 

Super neat to watch all around.

(She's still super adorable)


----------



## LightSeeker (Dec 17, 2017)

Congrats on the new puppy! She is super adorable


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> I'm so anxious to see her grow up though I know I should enjoy the cuddly potato stage while it lasts. She's teeeeeeny too. Only 5.5 lbs at 8 weeks. Haven't weighed her since. But soooo small. Maybe she'll end up jumping 16". . One can dream


Wow, she's not all that much bigger than Casper was! He was 4.4 lbs at nine weeks. He ended up somewhere between 17-18 inches at the shoulder and 20lbs.

I'm always anxious for my pups to grow up, too. I think I like dogs best when they're about four years old. I feel like I've fully bonded with them, they get the house routine, they have a good deal of energy but are a little more laid back than when they were pups... but on that last point, I've never owned a Mia, so experiences may vary.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

17-18" would be perfect! 

Yeah Hank is just now becoming a good dog and he just turned 4. He's really surprised me lately. He's my boy. Still a big challenge but he's my boy. 

I just can't wait for Fable to become less 'generic puppy' lmao. I can't decide if her being so sweet is her personality or just because she's so young. Mia was certainly never ever sweet. &#55357;&#56834; But Mia was older.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I have heard stories from both sides about dogs who are sweet and always were, dogs who were never cuddly and suddenly were, dogs who were cuddly and suddenly weren't...

My experience with my two boys have been the same. Soro has always enjoyed attention, but not endlessly, and kind of on his own terms. Brae (unless he changes later on) has always been super sweet, would be touching you all day if he could, and allows any kind of shenanigans. The big difference I've noted with Brae is he no longer NEEDS to mouth something if you touch him. Though, he still prefers to 

ETA: I think Fable will always like cuddling if she does now, at the core. Now, maybe her motivations may change and maybe as she gets more energetic and such, she will prefer cuddling less to, say, playing ball.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh, so cute! Congrats!

I've always felt that the herding breeds, especially border collies, collies, and aussies are super cuddly, at least with their owners. They would be in your skin if they could, lol.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Lillith said:


> Oh, so cute! Congrats!
> 
> I've always felt that the herding breeds, especially border collies, collies, and aussies are super cuddly, at least with their owners. They would be in your skin if they could, lol.


My Aussie.. definitely cuddly. Most are. It is what I love about the breed. My Border will growl at the slightest touch if not in the mood. Not even kinda cuddly. Border Collies have bubbles and can go either way, really.

Puppy cuddles is hard to tell. Kai was not super cuddly and is now. Ember was somewhat cuddly as a puppy and is now a super bitch.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Molly has gotten somewhat cuddly with me, but it took her until she was almost 2 to not respond to physical closeness by getting up and walking away. Too busy with other stuff.

I will also admit I feel like she didn't have a personality until somewhere between two and three, either. Bonding with her was hard. Super smart and active but actual personality just wasn't... quite there. She was busy, but busy was ALL she was - and that's not even counting for the reactivity stuff. 

Best dog in the world now - not hugely into physical affection most of the time, but has moments, and definitely grew a real personality but man it took a while. It was like her version of immaturity, and it made bonding with her REALLY hard until it was there (because she had *no personality*).

(Kiran is stupid cuddly into physical everything but he's absolutely lacking all pressure sensitivity/space bubble stuff. Also, you know, half ACD.)


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Every time I see a border collie around here they are ON TOP OF their owners! They will crawl in their owners' laps and be held like a baby! I guess I wouldn't be surprised if they all had a common cuddly ancestor, though, haha.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Fable has such a great personality. I hope it stays. ❤ She is hilarious. Busy and sweet and cuddly and serious but also funny and adorable. 

My only complaint is potty training is sucking but I mostly blame the weather. 

Weighed in at 7 lbs this week!

We are trying to get foundations in place for just being good dog. Today worked on having fable crated while Mia played ball and overall was very happy with her eventually settling. She also went to her first dog event yesterday and peed on my trainer's husband so.... 

The funniest thing though is how many opinions people have on border collies. Omg I don't know if it's like that where you are but I have gotten so many weird comments. Lol. Especially from dog people. I feel like they're a very polarizing breed.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww, she sounds perfect for you!!

I'm gonna go out on a limb here, but could she maybe have a UTI?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't think so. I think I just suck at it. I sucked at potty training Mia too. :/


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay  I just thought I'd throw it out there because I am paranoid from my experience.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think the ears are on their way up!



[url=https://flic.kr/p/DquWQn]


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Fable is 15 weeks old and is super fun! She's happy, outgoing, funny, bright, sassy and just all around full of personality. Just a charming puppy and I'm having a blast with her. We've started agility class, almost done with puppy class, gone herding, and we've started handling class (oh my word what have I done!? Hahahaha)

She's around 15 lbs at 15 weeks























































Everyone is getting along fantastically. <3


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww, she looks great! Thanks for the update!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds like you and her are having a lot of fun together! Glad to hear an update.  

Gosh Border Collies are so cute. Love the duck stalking picture. Also love that blue eye. <3


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes we are having a blast! It’s hard not to when she’s so joyful and everyone is getting along so well. She’s fitting in seamlessly and a lot of fun to train. Can’t believe I wait d 10 years for a border collie puppy. &#55357;&#56834; But she’s definitely living up to it! 

She’s already 3x the size of when I got her too! They grow so fast!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Gahhhh, I love her.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I love her! That blue eye &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Started Teething!


----------

